# São pomposas as pessoas que...



## Dawei

"São pomposas as pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras?"

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Dawei said:


> "São pomposas as pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras?"
> 
> Obrigado




Well, it is not wrong, but we'd prefer saying it this way:

Será que as pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras são pomposas?
Você acha que as pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras são pomposas?

Anyway, it depends on what you intend to say in the whole, you context, but for a single dismembered sentence it is gramatically correct.


----------



## yvanyvan

In this sentence "pomposo" can have a disparaging, disapproving meaning. If it is the case, I would say "pretenciosas" ou mesmo "pedantes".
Bom dia!


----------



## almufadado

yvanyvan said:


> In this sentence "pomposo" can have a disparaging, disapproving meaning. If it is the case, I would say "pretenciosas" ou mesmo "pedantes".
> Bom dia!



I would also rearrange it :
The point of the question goes at the end of the sentence

"As pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras são pomposas/*pretensiosas*?"

General Thumb rule:
English:
"does who what?"
" Faz quem o quê?
Português:
"Quem faz o quê ?"
"Who does what?"


----------



## yvanyvan

Bem observado, Almufadado!
Bom dia!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

pretenciosas ou pretensiosas?


----------



## yvanyvan

Claro, Atomina! Já me pus de castigo a um canto, com orelhas de burro!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

LOL não é caso para tanto


----------



## Outsider

Dawei said:


> "São pomposas as pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras?"


A frase está gramaticalmente correcta, mas tem uma sintaxe que é sobretudo literária. Na linguagem corrente diz-se mais "As pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras são pomposas?" ou então (com grau de ênfase crescente) "As pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras serão pomposas?", "Serão pomposas as pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras?"


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> A frase está gramaticalmente correcta, mas tem uma sintaxe que é sobretudo literária. Na linguagem corrente diz-se mais "As pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras são pomposas?" ou então (com grau de ênfase crescente) "As pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras serão pomposas?", "Serão pomposas as pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras?"



O curioso é que a frase em questão não me soa literária, nem a que você sugeriu primeiramente. No entanto; as duas últimas, sim.


----------



## Outsider

Sim, pensando melhor, não é tanto que a frase seja literária, mas que (parece-me) traduz um certo tipo de ênfase ligeiro. Podia ser uma pergunta de retórica, dada como réplica a alguma afirmação que tivesse provocado o desacordo de quem fala. Mas na linguagem corrente não se usa muito.


----------



## Dawei

Outsider said:


> Podia ser uma pergunta de retórica, dada como réplica a alguma afirmação que tivesse provocado o desacordo de quem fala.



Sim, isso mesmo estava tentando de fazer. Quero que seja engracado para eles que podem entender.

Entao minha frase e assim: "As pessoas que escrevem em línguas estrangeiras são pretenciosas?"

Obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

É a versão mais neutra.


----------



## Archimec

Just out of curiosity, Dawei, how would you ask your question in English?


----------



## Dawei

Archimec said:


> Just out of curiosity, Dawei, how would you ask your question in English?



I supposed I would say "Are people who write in foreign languages pretentious?"


----------



## Dom Casmurro

How about "ostentatious" in lieu of "pretentious"? BTW, do you think "in lieu of" is ostentatious?


----------



## coolbrowne

Dom Casmurro said:


> ... do you think "in lieu of" is ostentatious?


Either that or _presumptuous_


----------

